# Tanglewood?



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi!
Any here have any experience with 'Tanglewood' acoustic guitars?
I have an op to purchase a 5 year old DW45 DLX for a very good price...
Home and recording use only...
Not for road gigs...
Thanks


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I used to own one,A little boomy for recording and after it had time to open up the tone was very muddy.Make sure you try it out before you buy it.If it sounds good to you then buy it.If it's five years old by now it has had some time to mellow out,again if you like how it sound,go for it.One of the main reasons i sold mine was the thin neck,so watch out for that.The older tanglewoods have that problem,depending on the size of you're hands it could be a problem and cause cramps.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought one last year (model number escapes me now). I have gotten a lot of compliments on its sound, though I will admit - I wouldn't mind if it were a bit brighter. I can understand the "thin neck" comment above, but I personally like that. For what I paid for it, and the fact that I'm just a hobbiest, I've been very pleased.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen a number of them and they appear good enough for most purposes, though the top wood has been pretty sub-grade on most of them, and one had a very mismatched top (ie, not book matched). Set-ups were good if they were factory done. 

Lots of competition in this market, especially from the Godin brands (A&L, S&P, Seagull, Norman...).

Peace, Mooh.


----------

